# can you train through a cold?



## premo (Sep 3, 2010)

cold symptoms! blocked up nose so breathing is out a bit sore throat feeling very tired and weak ? is it wise to train through and try and seat this out or sauna or is that just a myth 

if i didnt feel so weak id try and train through this - does any one have an y good articles or advice - iv already missed 3 days training but dont wanna go back too early and throw myself out for a whole week

another thing is - if you are dieting or eating for cutting do you change that for a few days or keep it up - i dont eat any fruit right now for my cut but i guess the vitamin c would have prob helped me


----------



## Perdido (Sep 3, 2010)

I train through colds all of the time. If I feel weak I adjust the weight. If breathing is an issue I adjust the volume and intensity.
I do take extra precautions being carefull not to spread any germs around. Fellow gym rats kinda get a little pissy about that kind of stuff.


----------



## LAM (Sep 3, 2010)

you can but it is really pointless and only prolongs the time it takes for the body to fully recover.  on the list of biologically processes anabolism is about last it is surely not a priority to the body when it is ill...


----------



## ectomorph141 (Sep 3, 2010)

If you are sick and go to the gym,  you will just get other people sick.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 3, 2010)

rahaas said:


> I train through colds all of the time. If I feel weak I adjust the weight. If breathing is an issue I adjust the volume and intensity.
> I do take extra precautions being carefull not to spread any germs around. Fellow gym rats kinda get a little pissy about that kind of stuff.



A little pissy? It makes me want to stab people in the fucking face. Training sick is absolutely retarded, and inconsiderate to the highest order. I can't think of many things more inconvenient than picking up some douche bags cold or flu, and now I have to take off, because some asshole wanted to train while they were sick.


----------



## Perdido (Sep 3, 2010)

...didn't say I trained sick...ah never mind. If I argued with someone one the internet I'd be just as retarded as they are.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 3, 2010)

Probably not a good idea, imho. If you are sick your body is telling you to rest.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 3, 2010)

rahaas said:


> ...didn't say I trained sick...ah never mind. If I argued with someone one the internet I'd be just as retarded as they are.



That wasn't an argument, and it also wasn't directed at you. Jeez, don't be so sensitive!


----------



## ALBOB (Sep 3, 2010)

rahaas said:


> ...didn't say I trained sick...ah never mind. If I argued with someone one the internet I'd be just as retarded as they are.



Yes you did.  Your very first sentence in Post #2, "I train through colds all of the time."  If you have a cold, it means your sick.  Going to the gym while you're sick and transmitting that sickness to other people is just about as inconsiderate as you can possibly get.  Besides being inconsiderate to the other gym members, you're prolonging your own illness which is just stupid.

But hey, far be it from me to get pissy.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 3, 2010)

Jogging is great when you have a cold. It will really open up your sinuses and if you have a chest cold, it will help get some of that up.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 3, 2010)

KelJu said:


> That wasn't an argument, and it also wasn't directed at you. Jeez, don't be so sensitive!



Actually, I misread your post, because I was just scanning though it, and saw the part about people getting pissy about others who train sick. I felt that was an understatement. I didn't even see the part where you said you do it too. So, you are correct. I think you are a douche if you go to the gym with a cold. 
There is no argument to have really. If you can't see what you are doing is inconsiderate, I can't really make you see that.


----------



## ScorpionKing (Sep 3, 2010)

I had a cold two weeks ago and I just pushed thru. It sucks. Just keep blowing you nose!


----------



## Hutchym8 (Sep 4, 2010)

Harden the fuk up and just keep training even if u are sik. i always train if im sik... and all u pissy skirts that bitch about catchin others colds... suk it!  wat should any1 with a cold be locked in there house cauz u homos are scared to get colds?


----------



## ozziepride (Sep 5, 2010)

Its best to rest through the worse part of a cold but when your feeling a bit better then no worries just dont go as hard as u normally would and u will be alright.


----------



## MDR (Sep 5, 2010)

rahaas said:


> I train through colds all of the time. If I feel weak I adjust the weight. If breathing is an issue I adjust the volume and intensity.
> I do take extra precautions being carefull not to spread any germs around. Fellow gym rats kinda get a little pissy about that kind of stuff.



Rahass stated that he takes extra precautions not to spread germs around.  So long as I'm not hacking and sneezing all over the place, I do the same.  I'll probably go in early when the place is pretty empty, and be careful not to spread germs around.  Even the cleanest gym is basically a bacteria frappe.  By the way, I work in public education, and I probably have contact with a least one sick person every day.  I rarely get sick.


----------



## premo (Sep 6, 2010)

well i thought it was just a cold and tried to train cos i took 3 days off when it frst came out - halfway thru my session i felt like i hit a wall ive bearly been able to get out of bed since , not sure if trying to train took it out of me or if it was a virus from the start


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 6, 2010)

If it's above the head go for it.Below the head(body ache,stomach,etc)hang it up lift another day.


----------



## ALBOB (Sep 7, 2010)

Hutchym8 said:


> Harden the fuk up and just keep training even if u are sik. i always train if im sik... and all u pissy skirts that bitch about catchin others colds... suk it!  wat should any1 with a cold be locked in there house cauz u homos are scared to get colds?


----------



## Hutchym8 (Sep 8, 2010)

ALBOB said:


>



BAHAHAHAHAHA thats fukin gold!!!! Unfortunatly im as outspoken and obnoctious in real life.... i got no need to hide behind the computer


----------



## Kirk B (Sep 12, 2010)

i train at home when i have a cold not at the gym so if you can train at home then do so  or you can always do push ups pull ups sit ups ect... get it got it good


----------

